

What Is the Difference Between a CTO and a VP or Head of Engineering? - dblock
http://code.dblock.org/2015/05/07/what-is-the-difference-between-cto-and-vp-or-head-of-engineering.html

======
angersock
_Precise quantification is tricky as so much of the value depends on
potential, but it’s easy to see orders of magnitudes of difference between the
founder-engineer putting in weekends, and employee-engineer doing the same
with maybe 1 /100th the equity and maybe an additional $10,000 in salary._

Yeah, the difference is that the engineer who isn't working on the weekends
probably knows how to manage their time better.

Hell, look at the numbers--those extra weekends? No fucking way a 40% increase
in working time is worth only an extra 10K.

Just because founders are short-sighted and willing to undervalue their own
work and sabotage their own engineering doesn't mean we should celebrate their
"sacrifice" any more than a professional and timely engineer.

